# New Audi Q7 Revealed!



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Audi has released full details of the new Q7 and many photos (predominantly S line spec) this morning. The new Q7 is expected to debut in Detroit early next month. Interestingly, they dropped it just hours after dropping details of the new RS 3 Sportback said to debut in Geneva in March.

Full Q7 press release and photos can be found HERE: http://fourtitude.com/news/Audi_News_1/detail-new-audi-q7-sprtiness-efficiency-premium-comfort/


----------



## gidiyup1 (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm not sure what to think! I need to see more pictures.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

gidiyup1 said:


> I'm not sure what to think! I need to see more pictures.


There's a photo gallery link at the bottom of the story. You can also go directly there via http://fourtitude.com/galleries/?c=...American+International+Auto+Show/2015/Audi+Q7


----------



## Hoosierdub (Nov 17, 2011)

Sign me up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fleuger99 (Mar 12, 2006)

Exterior is bland in my opinion. Seems not quite right. The interior is beautiful and seems like a wonderful place to spend time. I'd have to see it in person. I have another year before I need to get my next vehicle so I have some time.


----------



## Perceptitron (Dec 23, 2014)

I think it's one of those that has to grow on you a bit and will look better "in the flesh." In reviewing the dimensions and such. What struck me was the ride height is exactly the same as current body style. But the pics make it look like it's more wagon height. There's a pic, towards the end of the post...a front passenger-side corner shot, that makes it look like the stance of the current Q7. I love the idea of even more interior room, smaller external footprint and that there's still room for the third row...that's something that's critical in my family being far from family...when they visit it's nice not to have to haul around two cars everywhere...and that's dealing with car seats. I can't wait for the day when there are only boosters and nothing is bolted into the seats.

But that's another discussion.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Perceptitron said:


> I think it's one of those that has to grow on you a bit and will look better "in the flesh." In reviewing the dimensions and such. What struck me was the ride height is exactly the same as current body style. But the pics make it look like it's more wagon height. There's a pic, towards the end of the post...a front passenger-side corner shot, that makes it look like the stance of the current Q7. I love the idea of even more interior room, smaller external footprint and that there's still room for the third row...that's something that's critical in my family being far from family...when they visit it's nice not to have to haul around two cars everywhere...and that's dealing with car seats. I can't wait for the day when there are only boosters and nothing is bolted into the seats.
> 
> But that's another discussion.












I'm mixed. I thought I'd be a fan of that grille when I saw it on the crosslane coupe concept. I'm not so sure it works as elegantly here. There've been shots of a black optics RS Q3 facelift with black surround or even a color-matched surround would be an interesting thing to consider. I'll wait until I see it in person to make my final call.

BTW, nice post. Want a car cover? I'll PM you.


----------



## Perceptitron (Dec 23, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I'm mixed. I thought I'd be a fan of that grille when I saw it on the crosslane coupe concept. I'm not so sure it works as elegantly here. There've been shots of a black optics RS Q3 facelift with black surround or even a color-matched surround would be an interesting thing to consider. I'll wait until I see it in person to make my final call.
> 
> BTW, nice post. Want a car cover? I'll PM you.


So how's it look in real life in Detroit? Saw the pics, but what do you think close up in the sheet metal?


----------



## rkuehn (Jan 16, 2001)

Judging by lack of chatter on this thread, I'm guessing this hasn't gone over well?

I have seen the new Q7 on a few "worst in show" lists...


----------



## Hoosierdub (Nov 17, 2011)

Not sure what people expect. Looks fine to me, although I'm more concerned with what it can do rather than how it looks. It's not like it's hideous. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ramo7769 (Feb 14, 2014)

I actually love it. It looks like a tall wagon with a hint of SUV styling. In comparison, I think the outgoing model looks like a minivan. And the new Q7 TDI weighs less than a Dodge Challenger but is capable of towing one in an enclosed trailer. I'm impressed and think I might want to buy one... especially with the way these things hold their value.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

I like it. The current model looks bloated in comparision.


----------



## garyplumley (Mar 7, 2015)

very nice looking for new Audi Q7 Revealed!!!!!!!!!

Cheapest Limo is the perfect place, to book the Audi Q7 limo, in whole U.K.


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

the interior is amazing... quality throughout and finally matches the era it is built in however the exterior is not as appealing.


----------



## arismkv (Jun 17, 2008)

I think it looks great 









Will prob be leasing one, if prices are anywhere near like the current one


----------



## croman44 (Jan 9, 2013)

I just picked up my new 2017 Q7 last night and so far I love it

I do not find the outside as appealing as I did the Q5 I traded in, but man this vehicle is solid and plush

The inside of this thing is just all comfort and tech.

I will get some pictures up in the next week or so with more impressions after I have had some time with the vehicle

Few initial pics below


----------

